# AVR shutting down



## kennywasswa (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I've got the Onkyo TX-SR806 AVR and Kef HTS3001 satellite speaker and HTC3001 Centre speakers. Yesterday I connected the Kef speakers to the AVR and used optical cable to connect Samsung LCD TV to AVR. The sound was great for about 20 minutes and then the AVR just shut down. I pressed the power button and it came on just briefly before shutting down again. This time I could smell something burning, so I immediately unplugged everything. I checked the Speaker connections and everything seemed fine so I connected once more. THis time after turning on the AVR there was a pop sound and then very strong smell of something burning. I unplugged everything again. Being too curious I tried switching it on without the speaker connections and it wouldn't come on again.

So I thought maybe this was a problem with the Onkyo since this was the first time I tried to use it. Today I've connected my Hermann/Kardon AVR that I've been using for four years and after listening for about 15 minutes the same thing happened. I unplugged all the speaker cables and tried again, the AVR came on and stayed on. But when I connect the speakers it would come on and then go off. I'm connecting the speakers through some cables that the previous owner of my house had installed in the basement. I don't know if it's the cables, they look averagely used. 

Am I doing something wrong? Please I really need help.

Thanks


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds to me like you have a short in the speaker wires. Do you have an ohm meter? I would bust it out and take a measurement on the wires where they plug into the receiver (to test the wire run). The ohm reading should be the same as the speaker ohm if not then you have a short.

I hate to say this but the pops and smoke are not normal for AVR's. I think it needs to see a Dr. 

Matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Can also try with a smaller piece of new wire. Make sure you don't have any strands from one side touching another. If it works fine, then the problem is your cable. If you still have problems, then it's your speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree with all above ^^ Its sounds like the speaker wiring in the basement is shorting out. As Marshall has said try hooking up the speakers to another run of new wire and see if it still does it.
The Onkyo will need some repairs for sure.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Investigation with a DMM (digital multi meter) is in order. Something is not right with those cables or what's on the other end of them.

Are you sure those are speaker cables?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

First get your Onkyo to the DR. Then get different wire, If your problem persists then i'd move on to the speakers, i've seen it before where the tinsil leads of the driver were touching, causing shorting and eventual shutdown of the AVR. Thing with most AVR's is they should have built in protection for just that reason, so to me it seems there was an internal problem with the AVR and obviously somewhere inbetween that and the speakers.


----------



## kennywasswa (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input. I bought a radio shack multimeter but the resistance only shows zero. I've read something about dc resistance and ac impedance and I don't think my multimeter can measure this impedance. 

I'm testing out a new wire, one speaker at a time. Will update on the outcome.

Thanks once more


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

The DC resistance of an 8 Ohm speaker will run about 5-6 Ohms. In any event, if you are reading zero, you have a short circuit. You should disconnect the speakers at the other end of the wire, and measure the speakers and wire separately. You should be able to isolate the short that way. be careful not to disturb things too much, because sometimes you can lose the failure while troubleshooting.


----------

